# Companies accounts info...



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Is there anywhere online I can get information such as annual turnover, profit/loss, etc. ?

It's just that I have an interview tomorrow regarding an accounting position, and this would be great info to have, but I just can't seem to find a darn site that provides this kind of info.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

If the company is "Ltd", you can get the info from Companies House, but a small fee applies.

http://wck2.companieshouse.gov.uk/f47c21615b861ae91fa29240590bb203/wcframe?name=accessCompanyInfo


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Shiny said:


> If the company is "Ltd", you can get the info from Companies House, but a small fee applies.
> 
> http://wck2.companieshouse.gov.uk/f47c21615b861ae91fa29240590bb203/wcframe?name=accessCompanyInfo


Dependant upon the size of the company it wont provide a profit and loss account but you can work out the retained profit for the year


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

http://www.companiesintheuk.co.uk/

Is that any good to you, although looks like you have to pay.....


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks guys. Helpful as always - time for me to get studying for tomorrow afternoon :thumb:


----------

